# New ratties!



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Here are some pics of my new girls. If you have no idea who I am, it's because I'm new here.

















(sorry for extreme blurness)









They don't have names yet, but I was thinking about calling the hooded one Rem. Not sure about the capped one though.


----------



## Katherose (Nov 20, 2007)

Awww!!! They're so cute! I love the name Rem. They're adorable!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

they're adorable!
i love the white markings on their foreheads.
how old are they? where did you get them?
the capped one looks like an agouti..although i'm bad with colors, so i'm probably wrong. xD


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

-smacks self on forehead-
sorry for the double post. xDD


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I love them!! So cute!! I have a weakness for ratties with *********


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute.......THe name Rem is too cute!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

They're adorable- I love Rem!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

aww there verry cute. messy room! smack in the wrists! you would never find my room that messy....................


----------

